# 5 gallon buckets....



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

....can society get along without them? :scratch

I know I can't! :2thumb:

I have about 25 or so that I use for everything.

Picking buckets for the garden, wash bucket for the cars, grew potatos in one once...

Do you bucket and if you do, how do you bucket?

Try to limit your answers to five or less, so more can join in...

Have fun! 

Jimmy


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well they got along with plastic buckets before. They had wooden ones and metal ones. My chickens destroyed the Garlic I planted this year so I salvaged what I could and have it growing in a bucket for starters next year. Looks like I just have to buy garlic. Oh by the way, those dry heads at the store, you can propagate those. You can even use one as a toilet if needed. Beats going out in the snow in the middle of the night.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

for carrying tools around the yard

protect small plants during frost (turn buckets over them)

collect rainwater off the travel trailer 'gutter'

collect rainwater off the side of the house porch that doesn't have a gutter

collect garbage out of the creek that travelled downstream during a heavy storm



ETA: I love being able to get them for free from the bakery section. Makes me not worry what I use them for.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

mop bucket
catch all junk bucket (in the work shop)
trash can


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Hauling sand and manure in my van! Rain buckets! Growing beets and carrots. Water buckets for the goats. Food Storage. Sit it in the bathtub and use it as a wash container for small clothes. 
I have/had over 50 buckets!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've paid for someone's vacation buying buckets, mainly for dry food storage.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I collect them.they're free if you ask at a lot of places!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

our local cheeze factory will give them out for free..love it..good cheeze too


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine only seem to be used for holding soapy water for washing; washing dogs, washing cars, washing windows, washing walls, etc., etc.

I do have some with freeze dried food in them, but they came like that.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a few ready to go as purposed water filters. I like the whole "two is one; one is none" philosophy and when it comes to water I treat it like 3 is OUT!!!!!! you cant live without clean water, nothing else except AIR is more important.

http://www.wavesforwater.org/family-filters/

I also have SteriPen, tablets and boiling as alternatives.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

The little ones can be used to cover new plans if early frost happens.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Dakine said:


> I have a few ready to go as purposed water filters. I like the whole "two is one; one is none" philosophy and when it comes to water I treat it like 3 is OUT!!!!!! you cant live without clean water, nothing else except AIR is more important.
> 
> http://www.wavesforwater.org/family-filters/


I have the same setup. I haven't assembled it yet but I have all the components ready to go.

DW uses 5 gal. buckets when she is weeding her flower beds and I use them for storing the fruit I dehydrate. 
I also have 2 that are 1/3 filled with used motor oil. I have newly cut logs standing in them soaking up the oil. The logs are destined to become corner supports for an extension of the shed to house the off season equipment.


----------



## Naturedude (Jun 29, 2012)

A tad off the subject but I heard of people growing potatoes in buckets. How did it work out for you? Also , about how many potatoes can you produce from one bucket?


----------



## EXPERT_SURVIVALIST_RANGER (Sep 24, 2012)

You can get them for free at walmart! Go to the bakery and ask for them. They smell like frosting for a while but you can eventually get that out. They get the frosting in them, then they throw them away.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I also use old water heater tanks for various similar uses. I get old water heaters for free all the time. You can use them to catch rainwater, make water bowls for livestock (or cut in half lengthwise for horse water trough), make planters out of them, etc.

Self-tapping screws with a rubber washer immediately fixes any leaks!


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I used them for starting my wine fermentation.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Naturedude said:


> A tad off the subject but I heard of people growing potatoes in buckets. How did it work out for you? Also , about how many potatoes can you produce from one bucket?


Not off topic at all. Good question. I have used 55 gallon barrel and usually produced over 50-75#.

Jimmy


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

I keep accumulating the hard plastic buckets that cat litter comes in, they seem really nice with tight fitting hinged lids and handles . Don't know what I'm going to end up using them for , but I'll have them when I figure it out. I used to put them out with the recycling , but as soon as I put them out someone takes them so I figure they must be good for something .


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

They can be used as chicken nest boxes.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

cnsper said:


> They can be used as chicken nest boxes.


Don't know what that is , but I'll take your word for it . Lol .


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cnsper said:


> They can be used as chicken nest boxes.


So can old milk crates


----------

